# Singing in public?



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I have this inner desire to someday be able to sing in front of people, but I would probably have to be heavily sedated or drunk..lol 
I love to sing when nobody is around, but it would be so liberating to get over this fear. 

Has anyone ever done it?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

scary as hell when sober. key is confidence in your voice. to the point of being cocky about it. (imo at least). i was never overly confident with my singing that's why i never succeeded at it. still not over though.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya when i was 12 and before i got SA, gosh i was a different person back then. In those days i couldn't wait to get up and sing/ debate publicly. When drunk apparently i'm quite the singer haha!!
I dunno how to overcome this public singing urge you have, maybe just go out and try it and see what happens??


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

In grade 5, I sang a duet at the school Christmas concert. Weird.

If you ever have the chance to do karaoke, you should take it! You'd probably have fun.


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

I've never sang in public. I can't keep a tune and my voice tends to break. But I _do_ tend to sing to myself.


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I was on a kind-of-sort-of-date the other day and the girl I was with was singing as we were walking down the street. I absolutely loved it, I was so amazed that she didn't care that people were staring at her... she was so content just doing her own thing. It was a real eye-opener for me, that I need to just relax a lot more.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I could never sing in public...

I've been around girls that just like to randomly sing, and even if they weren't good... I LOVED to listen to them, because I always find it soothing. I Love it!

I never understood why Japanese loved Karaoke so much! It terrifies me! lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

no way ops


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh hell no. D:

I hate doing anything that draws attention to myself. I don't drink much in case I end up making a fool of myself, haha.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

When I'm hammered I can't stop singing lol. But I'm addicted to music. (and no I'm not talking about like beyonce tunes hah)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I can only sing in tune if I take a lot of time to practice a song and if I really sing out, so I wouldn't try just randomly singing somewhere.

I've taken voice classes, though, so I have sung in front of people. The first time I sang in class I sang badly out of tune with my eyes closed almost the entire time while shaking terribly (and I still went back to class afterward, which I didn't think I'd be able to do), but it got better. The last time I sang my teacher commented that I could actually be a singer if I wanted to. I'm not sure I agree, but I'm hoping someday I'll feel confident enough that karaoke might be fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sing in church. Nobody complains even when I harmoniza (I am a musician). I also play my flute.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to sing....and play my instruments. In fact I thought about posting me singing here to SAS once....hehehe....I might actually do that.
I found I got better once I had more confidence in my singing.


----------

